# Can you freeze Pork & Sauerkraut?



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have so much left over from New Years Day lunch..... And DH is the only one who eats it..... He's a little tired of leftovers of it..... So can it be frozen for a quick meal later, when he's not had so much of it.....

Thanks


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

being raised in a german household, we had this ...a lot... and have always frozen it with no problems, just remove as much air as possible.

I.S.


----------

